# fish acting odd



## RIMW (Oct 11, 2021)

im a first time fish owner its a goldfish but recently its been swimming at the filter going down going to the other end going up and repeating it constantly help pls


----------



## Fandomfishies (Nov 28, 2021)

Video it? It might be just that's what he likes to do 😂. Can I see your tank?


----------

